

Dilbert: Quality at a Day Job (Keep Working on your Startup) - mikesabat
http://dilbertblog.typepad.com/the_dilbert_blog/2007/08/the-power-of-st.html

======
pg
What they should have done was get posters from Demotivators and see if the
PHB noticed.

<http://www.demotivators.com/viewall.html>

~~~
bootload
_"... get posters from Demotivators and see if the PHB noticed. ..."_

Maybe if you plaster them all over the window views or mirrors in the bathroom
they might notice them. The only coy. I worked at that had demotivators
hanging off the walls, the boss was a hacker. Most of the others probably
would have laughed it off. My demotivators would go something like ...

    
    
        Startups
        It doesn't matter if you "make things that users want". You are all going to fail anyway.
    
        Venture Capitalists
        It's a spelling mistake. It should read, 'Vulture', 'Vampire' or 'Vegan'.
    
        Programming languages
        Why use just one? Try as many as possible.
    
        Ideas
        Old ideas never die, they are just re-implemented with a new website.
        
        Web 2.0
        It's the one after Web 1.0

------
mhb
He seems a little confused about whether the benefit of capitalism is that the
fittest survive so that the failure of the unfit benefits the entire system or
whether employing people to pursue ideas which fail is good in itself since it
stimulates the economy. The latter would be an example of Bastiat's "broken
window fallacy" (<http://www.econlib.org/library/Bastiat/basEss1.html>).

~~~
kashif
Actually he is more confused than that. He uses a poor analogy with animals
who can never do stupid stuff because they can never do anything new in the
first place. They are not into creation just procreation.

Now, the analogy to really use is evolution. Evolution tries a lot of stunts
but not every creation lives, most die in the process and the some that
survive are well adapted to the system. Is evolution pushing useful resources
off the cliff. Is evolution moronic?

------
garbowza
I'm not sure I agree with him classifying those people who take a risk, but
ultimately fail, as "morons." Although he also classifies those who don't take
a risk (i.e. work at corporate jobs) as morons as well. I guess smart people
are the ones who somehow succeed without ever first failing?

~~~
nostrademons
Nah, the ones who succeed without ever failing are "lucky". There are no smart
people.

I think it's a nifty perspective. Everyone's an idiot. Remember that the next
time you think you're smart.

------
adamdoupe
I'd change the title to "Adam Scott:" because the way it looks like it should
be a Dilbert cartoon.

~~~
mikesabat
Point taken. It's actually Scott Adams, and I was in a hurry posting the
while... at my job.

~~~
adamdoupe
Haha, same with me, I was in a hurry posting my reply while... at my job. It's
ok though, I was compiling.

------
donna
seems hindsight enables us to judge 'what a moron' --however we are all
willing to take the chance of being "the one that will be the 10% IT'

